# Vintage Series 70



## Pointblank (Nov 26, 2007)

I picked this baby up last summer for 500 bucks.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

That's an old beauty for sure. Sure would to fine one for that kind of money. Good luck.


----------

